# Chippewa lake Crappie



## Bubblebass155 (Mar 18, 2018)

Installed a Terrova ipilot , wanted to sinc the motor to the electronic compass. Put the boat in at Chippewa lake for the first time this year, it’s Only 10 min from the house. Set up to troll for saugeye, it was around 11:30 am. Hooked up to this 15.5” Crappie Off my planner board. That’s a rip stick(reef runner). On there! What a surprise!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

That’s a healthy spec! Kudos to you for targeting saugeye and providing a report on it. I’d like to take my little boat out there soon to find some of those elusive eyes. One of the challenges on the way to do so is finding an updated chart. Navionics has nothing on this lake and I can’t find much of a fishing map on this lake otherwise. Gonna take some elbow grease and good ol’ fashioned leg work.


----------



## Bubblebass155 (Mar 18, 2018)

Now is the time to get in there, hope it clears up some. But water is high, and weeds are low. Marked a lot of fish on the north end of lake where river dumps into it. Think if I would’ve been there earlier , maybe had better luck.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a crude map. Supposedly the DOW is developing a map based on info on the first page of this handout.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> Here's a crude map. Supposedly the DOW is developing a map based on info on the first page of this handout.


Thanks Lewzer!


----------



## Bubblebass155 (Mar 18, 2018)

Awesome! Thanks


----------

